# Amano shrimps and German blue rams



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

The shrimps were bought to clean up algae, and they had done a good job. This was before GBRs were introduced. They are now most hiding under driftwood/java moss. They still clean up algae around them, but never come out to light. Does shrimp think GBR as predator and is afraid of?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if the shrimp consider the GBR to be a predator; after all, it will easily eat smaller dwarf shrimp.


----------

